# Cornelia Georgia Apple Blossom BBQ and Brew Festival 4/17 and 4/18



## bryan moorhead (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.exploregeorgia.org/listing/5558-the-cornelia-apple-blossom-bbq-festival

I will be going to the festival tomorrow morning and seeing what this is all about.  I am real excited to see some of the teams that are competing.  Anyone here going to be there?

Here are the teams that have signed up...

Backyard Division:
Dixie Mountain 
Heidi's Blazing Butts 
Hoggin the Sauce Jr 
Home Towns Smokin Butts 
James Gang BBQ
JayJayz Que 4U
Lems Meat Varnish
Pork 'N' Butts 
Porkaholics BBQ
Screaming Eagle
Southpaw BBQ 
Swine Dining 
Team Swag BBQ 
Who Let the Hawgs Out

Pro Division:
Atlanta BBQ Store
Bub-Ba-Q
Chattahoochee Que 
County Line Que 
Craft BBQ
Crimson Q
Deep South BBQ
Heavenly Hawgs GA
Hickory Prime
Hoggin the Blanket
J & B's BBQ
Jarvis Brothers BBQ 
Killer B's
Old Plantation BBQ
Pig Whisperers
Plum Superior Barbecue 
Pots BBQ
Qmeisters 
Red Valley BBQ
Road Warriors BBQ
Roast Beast BBQ
Rolling Smoke Competition Que 
Runway Smoke 
Shade Tree BBQ
Smoke on This 
Swine & Shine BBQ
Tenacious Q 
The Outsider BBQ
The Pig Lebowski 
Under the Radar-TN
Wicked Que


----------

